# karta nie wykrywa Wifi

## Vibe

Witam,  :Smile: 

   Chciałbym skonfigurować swoją kartę bezprzewodową Broadcom BCM4311 w swoim laptopie.

Aby przybliżyć problem powiem co dotąd zrobiłem i z jakim skutkiem:

-  uruchomiłem w jądrze moduł .../wireless/b43/b43.so do karty, który ładuje się przy starcie

-  zainstalowałem firmware: net-wireless/b43-firmware 

- zainstalowałem programy wicd, wpa_supplicant

Niestety w wicd-curses nie wykrywa mi żadnej sieci bezprzewodowej.

Czy potrzebny może być jakiś dodatkowy sterownik/program?

Pozdrawiam i z góry pięknie dziękuję za okazaną pomoc początkującemu użytkownikowi gentoo!  :Smile: 

----------

## arturx

a co daje ?

```
iwlist scan
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Raku

A czy twoja karta nie wymaga przypadkiem sterownika broadcom-sta?

----------

## Vibe

dziekuje za odpowiedzi. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a co daje ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:25:9C:BC:96:D4

                    ESSID:"janula"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:24:D1:74:3C:34

                    ESSID:"UPC020750"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:5/5  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:14:6C:9E:D7:26

                    ESSID:"Rockz"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-71 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1D:0F:D3:46:82

                    ESSID:"dalnet"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality:3/5  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:26:F2:67:FE:D0

                    ESSID:"MARATON"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-73 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

```

Moja siec to UPC020750. Udalo mi sie zanstalowac sterownik broadcom-sta ale mam ten problem ze nie moge uwierzytelnic hasla. Za kazdym razem gdy probuje sie polaczyc z moja siecia bezprzewodowa za pomoca programu wicd network manager i wpisuje haslo (WPA2-PSK) otrzymuje komunikat: polaczenie nieudane: zle haslo. W czym moze byc problem? 

Pozdrawiam i bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz!

----------

## arturx

może lepiej najpierw ręcznie wyedytować pliki /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf i /etc/conf.d/net

w/g http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Configuration#WPA

Jeśli zadziała to wtedy można stosować automaty typu wicd/networkmanager.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Lord_Raven

upewnij się czy aby twoj router nie blokuje dostepu dla twojego kompa, filtorwanie po MACu, itp...

----------

## Vibe

dziekuje za zainteresowanie moim problemem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> może lepiej najpierw ręcznie wyedytować pliki /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf i /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> w/g http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless/Configuration#WPA
> ...

 

niestety ten link nie dziala

pozdrawiam   :Wink: 

----------

